

Ask HN: Hypothetically, would you take your salary in Bitcoin? - ed

I&#x27;m not proposing a product or service to do this, just curious whether HN folk are sensitive to BTC&#x27;s volatility as a medium-term store of value.
======
patio11
Apropos of nothing, the word salary comes from the Latin for salt. The Romans
used to pay their armies in it. It has use value and can be traded for other
things that you want.

Would you accept your salary in salt in 2014? Well, that would be suboptimal.
If you want salt, just take your salary in dollars and buy salt. If a company
proposes to pay you in salt, run.

~~~
baxter001
There's no evidence this was ever true, the whole salary/salarius thing is
basically an offhanded potential backronym mentioned by Pliny. It's
particularly unlikely as 'payment' to the Roman fighting forces in the time he
was referring to was almost exclusively in spoils.

------
wlkr
No, I would not take my entire salary in Bitcoin; even disregarding the
current inability to use it in everyday expenditures, it's simply too
volatile. Would I take a portion of my salary in BTC? I don't think so either,
simply because I would want it to be such a small percentage that it wouldn't
be worth it.

There's an interesting article on the matter over at CoinDesk:
[http://www.coindesk.com/getting-paid-in-
bitcoins/](http://www.coindesk.com/getting-paid-in-bitcoins/)

------
chovy
I would take a portion of it in Bitcoin, like 5%.

Infact, there is a company that does this, you give HR an additional routing
number + account number, and they buy Bitcoin and send it to your deposit
address. (I have not actually done this yet)...

------
thelogos
I think the buy-sell spread would definitely be a problem, unless the company
has money in bitcoin already and you don't plan on selling it immediately.
It's just not viable until bitcoin usage is more widespread and selling btc
for cash becomes a thing of the past.

------
munimkazia
It is too volatile right now.. I have seen it drop from 1k to 400 in a
relatively very short period of time. Plus, it has issues in India. There
aren't any good exchanges (any more) here.

------
2D
Yes. As long as there was a hedge type clause saying if it dropped below a
certain threshold it would revert to USD. Sounds a bit like working in
Argentina or Zim but those would be my terms.

------
elviejo
I would definitively do It... Something like 30%... The part that I want to
save medium-long term.

~~~
Rainymood
1) There are a finite amount of ways to spell inde-finite-ly

2) Why don't you invest 30% of your savings in Bitcoin right now then?

~~~
simonmales
Re 2. Takes extra effort. People are lazy.

------
Mimu
If I want to gamble I would do it with my own money.

